# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Ayuda

## Maria Cebrian

Hola, estoy haciendo un proyecto de un edificio y para aplicar ciertas cosas necesito saber cual es el nivel freático de la ciudad de Cuenca y la impermeabilidad, alguien podria ayudarme? o decirme donde encontrarlo??
Gracias

----------


## GEOMAN

El nivel freático no es un parámetro fijo sino variable, debes realizar un sondeo de investigación medirlo y hacerle un seguimiento que no será inferior a un año, debes encargar dicho estudio a un geólogo. El nivel freático influye en la resistencia del terreno. Con respecto a la impermeabilidad debes concretar mas. Pero si es lo que yo me imagino que es: Un terreno digamos rústico, esto es, en el que se suele sembrar maiz por ejemplo es totalmente PERMEABLE, toda el agua de lluvia la "chupa el terreno",  si sobre ese terreno se urbaniza o se hace un polígono industrial, edificios y calles asfaltadas, pasa a ser IMPERMEABLE y el agua de lluvia no la "chupa" el terreno sino que se evacua a otra parte.

----------


## Maria Cebrian

pues tendre q buscar algun estudio geotecnico hecho de porai, porq es mi proyecto de la uni, es sobre la HS1 tengo q saber el nivel freatico y el coef. de permeabilidad del terreno donde se situa mi edificio. pero gracias

----------


## zain123

^^ Intuyo que se trata de materia orgánica con alto contenido en carbono, y escaso o nulo contenido en nitrógeno. Esta m.o. debería servir de alimento a microorganismos desnitrificadores, que convierten el nitrato (NO3-) en nitrógeno diatómico (N2).[/QUOTE]

Muy interesante, porque son numerosas las zonas con exceso de nitratos en aguas subterráneas lo que obliga en muchas ocasiones a hacer costosos tratamientos con equipos de ósmosis inversa.
Mi duda consiste en si el proceso de desnitrificación puede dar lugar a otros productos que también convientan al agua en no potable, tales como nitritos, amonio, materia orgánica,etc

----------

